# Windows 7 Black ?



## Stormseed (May 25, 2009)

Recently I heard of Microsoft released a new version called Windows XP 7 Black Edition. I have not seen this one yet and I desperate to view it and experience it on my computer. 

Has anyone experienced this OS and if yes, how is it ? I am waiting to know more about the feel of the OS, the interface, the reliability, the design, almost everything so that I can buy that and install it on my PC. 

I have used a software like WindowBlinds & CursorXP on my computer and in a way it is very cool but this is something which has been created by Microsoft and it has to be something extra ordinary and I am obviously dying to know more about it 

Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 25, 2009)

Hi Stormseed, 

As far as I know Microsoft have just made the Release Candidate for Windows 7 available. It's a free (but large) download if you have a MSDN subscription; there may be other ways to get it too. I've seen several reviews indicating that it's good enough to use now as your main OS; I will most likely wait for the actual release, due later this year. 
One comment said that Windows 7 is what Vista should have been; it will be well worth the upgrade. 

Denis


----------



## Stormseed (May 25, 2009)

thanks, Dennis. 

I would love to know if anyone is already using this Windows version on his/her computer. They could surely provide more and complete information about the Black Edition. I am so tempted to go for this but I am waiting for full updates about this stuff. 

I am able to get the information from the internet but the sites display the information and updates in a marketing strategy style and they would tell anything about the performance and reliability which is an important and integral part of this OS.


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 25, 2009)

There's a link here to the Black Edition download. It's a Torrent file and I've heard that some of these carry malware. 

Denis


----------



## Stormseed (May 25, 2009)

Hi Dennis.

Downloading is never a problem for me. However, thanks again for the link you have provided  

Incase you would be wanting to download some cool stuff sometime (as in softwares or movies or music), you can visit www.ahashare.com or www.demonoid.com which are a couple of my heavens to acquire torrents  

For restricting malware, you need to modify some settings in your torrent clients and install a good antivirus & spyware on your machine ! Also don't forget to configure your antivirus to prevent the rubbish traffic from getting into your computer through the torrent clients. 

Simply fabulous !! I love you *Demonoid* Muuuuuahhh !!!!


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

I use Windows 7 Ultimate RC as my main Windows OS at home now (just upgraded from the Beta) and I think it's the best Windows yet. Certainly blows Vista out of the water.
For obvious reasons, I wouldn't ever touch a Black 'edition' of Windows (any version).


----------



## snowblizz (May 26, 2009)

rorya said:


> I use Windows 7 Ultimate RC as my main Windows OS at home now (just upgraded from the Beta) and I think it's the best Windows yet. Certainly blows Vista out of the water.


Aaaawww...

Bought vista 64bit home premium like 2 years ago and am now feeling soooo cheated. I thought I was good for several years. Xp lasted like 8 years.
That blurb I see everywhere "it is what Vista should have been" is a knife twisting my guts.

Certainly does not encourage people like me to actually buy an OS.

Another shove towards Linux. One of these days...


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

Could you please tell me about what is Windows 7 Ultimate RC ? Is it like the Black Edition or better than that ? How does it look like ? And the interface and architecture ? I have not heard of this yet. Also, for what all reasons you will not prefer to go for the Black edition ? I am hoping a reasonable answer - kindly do not make any jokes using english slang out of this because then I wont understand anything.


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

snowblizz said:


> Another shove towards Linux. One of these days...


 
Have fun with that! They've still got a ways to go with all the flavours of Linux I've ever seen...  (for your average user, anyway)


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

Windows 7 Ultimate RC is the only official version available for download. Black editions of Windows are, to the best of my knowledge, cracked editions and therefore illegal in many (most?) countries. Hence the fact that I won't touch them.


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

Ok. Is it the reason these are called as "Black Edition" ? And you mean to say that Windows RC and the so called Windows Black Edition are one and the same OS and only the calling names are different ?


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

Also, I could not understand one more thing, if Windows RC is available free of cost for download then why would they want to crack it and label the OS as Black Edition ?


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

RC = Release Candidate
The RC version of Windows 7 has, I think, limited availability and presumably there will be a Black edition of the final version of Win 7. I can't comment on what's in the cracked version since I don't have it!


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

rorya said:


> RC = Release Candidate
> The RC version of Windows 7 has, I think, limited availability and presumably there will be a Black edition of the final version of Win 7


Ok, thanks for the information which is valuable and it does make sense.



> I can't comment on what's in the cracked version since I don't have it


 
Would you please comment, if I make it available to you ? I just want to know the difference and I cannot figure that out only by own self. You can throw it or dispose it off once you see the difference and share it with me/us.


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

Stormseed said:


> Would you please comment, if I make it available to you ? I just want to know the difference and I cannot figure that out only by own self. You can throw it or dispose it off once you see the difference and share it with me/us.


 
No, since that would involve me breaking the law!


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

Ok Rory, thanks for your help so far 

Here is a small joke, one of my friends forwarded to my email address right now. Enjoy a bit laughing and easing it out 

*Impact of job  change<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
*<o> </o>*
 A taxi passenger tapped the  driver on the shoulder to ask him a question. The driver screamed, lost control  of the car, nearly hit a bus, went up on the footpath, and stopped centimeters  from a shop window. <o></o>
<o> </o>
 For a second everything went  quiet in the cab, then the driver said: <o></o>
<o> </o>
"Look mate, don't ever do that  again. You scared the daylights out of me!".    <o></o>
<o> </o>
The  passenger apologized and said, "I didn't realize that a little tap would scare  you so much." <o></o>
<o> </o>
The  driver replied, "Sorry, it's not really your fault. Today is my first day as a  cab driver - I've been driving a van carrying dead Bodies for the last 25  years.......u can imagine what went into my mind when u touched my  back!!


----------



## snowblizz (May 26, 2009)

rorya said:


> Have fun with that! They've still got a ways to go with all the flavours of Linux I've ever seen...  (for your average user, anyway)


Which sort of keeps me out. Its been years since I've bothered to keep myself interested enough to figure stuff out. Nowadays its more, I'd like things to work - no hassle. Then again with the problems I've had with Vista and computer games I mights as well have been using Linux.

It HAS come a long way from the initial geekyness. A friend showed me a current Ubuntu version I think, very impressive.


rorya said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate RC is the only official version available for download. Black editions of Windows are, to the best of my knowledge, cracked editions and therefore illegal in many (most?) countries. Hence the fact that I won't touch them.


Now it makes sense, at first I thought this was some kind of "spiffy theme version" or something.


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

snowblizz said:


> It HAS come a long way from the initial geekyness. A friend showed me a current Ubuntu version I think, very impressive.


 
Definitely - the installation has become much less of a nightmare for starters! The last distro I looked at (can't recall if it was Ubuntu or SUSE) even worked with my wireless card out of the box; the version before that took me _two weeks_ to get a working wireless connection!


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

> Then again with the problems I've had with Vista and computer games I mights as well have been using Linux


 
When Windows XP entered into the markets initially, the best OS for hardcore gamer was Windows 98 SE and when Windows Vista entered into these markets, the best OS for gaming would be none other than Windows XP SP2 (and not even SP3) ! Get a Windows XP SP 2 with a Quad Processor, 3-4 gigs of DDR RAM, a good ATI Radeon or NVidia chipset GPU/AGP alongwith 1 to 1.5 GB of VRAM, a heart throbbing Sound Card alike Creative Live! Platinum and a game like Quake 4 or Unreal Tournament 2004 

That is all you need to beat the hell outta your neighbours at midnight 

I would consider Linux to the level of Windows ME! lol ! Gone Case 

Unix which is all about security cannot become a parent for something related to IDE & Graphics !! Overall, RedHat Linux is a super flop and that is my opinion !! There is a clan out there on the internet for Anti Microsoft campaigns and I hate it lovingly.


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

Stormseed said:


> Unix which is all about security cannot become a parent for something related to IDE & Graphics !!


 
Ever heard of OSX???


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

Mac osx ?


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

That's the one.


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

> I can't comment on what's in the cracked version since I don't have it!


 
the same way, I cant comment on OSX because I don't have it. THough I know that it is a UNIX based OS. It is very much less common to own a MAC here in India because this is not UK ! Assume that you want to buy a CD Game which could be played on Windows, you will be able to buy that CD in all the 10 shops across the street - however - if you want to buy a CD Game that can only be played on a Mac then lol - you have to walk 10 streets and still no guarantee that you will be getting that CD on the 11th Street !!!

MAC OSX sounds good only in USA and UK. There are more countries in the world too


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2009)

That may be true, but it's irrelevant! You said:



Stormseed said:


> Unix which is all about security cannot become a parent for something related to IDE & Graphics !!


 
so I asked if you'd ever heard of OSX, not if you had it, or if it was popular worldwide!


----------



## Stormseed (May 26, 2009)

Ok cool. 

The topic was on the Lame Linux which is derived (in a sick way) from Unix. MAC OSX is completely a different topic and it has been evolved very lately. Also, I accept that I posted a _small_ contradictory statement


----------



## snowblizz (May 27, 2009)

Stormseed said:


> Ok cool.
> The topic was on the Lame Linux which is derived (in a sick way) from Unix.


"In a sick way"   

Sir, I must most strongly protest!

There's nothing lame or sick about Linux, it is a very successful application of a different process to produce software.


----------



## xld (May 27, 2009)

rorya said:


> No, since that would involve me breaking the law!



Not to mention opening yourself up to an inavsion of trojans etc.

Stormseed, this is the second post I have seen you make that referred to potentially illegal, certainly dubious, software. What you choose to do is your business, but I really feel that you should refrain from discussing it and offering it on a reputable public forum.


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Jun 10, 2009)

I've had a quick play on Windows 7 and visually it didn't look too different from Vista.  
It started up quickly, but there again my friend had only just installed it so there was no clutter.

Microsoft also seem to be gearing us up for the day when a mouse is just a quaint relic from the past - being able to shake folders to pull the contents out.  Something much more suited to touch screen than mouse control I reckon.

Now where's my Minority Report gloves gone?


----------

